# Anniversary ideas with small child



## HusbandX (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi all,
As this is my first post, I'll explain a little about myself and then ask for some advice/suggestions.

I'm a happily married man of nearly 4 years (in mid-August). We were blessed with a beautiful and healthy daughter who will be 2 just before our wedding anniversary. 

As a family we've had a terribly tough time this year, dealing with the death of fairly close family member. My wife's father has also been dealing with the shock of having a form of cancer and undergoing Chemotherapy for some months, though appears to be well on the road to full recovery.

We were delighted to discover that we are expecting child number 2 in January 2013, though again had a terrible time in the last few weeks after my wife began bleeding and rushed to hospital expecting to be told she was in the first stages of miscarriage. Amazingly, the worst didn't happen and so far all is well with the baby, though of course we are still anxious.

So on a shoestring budget I have organised a week away on the coast (we live in the UK) for my daughter's second birthday and are hoping we're blessed with some nice weather for the week. 

On our return, my wife has her 20 week scan and hopefully we'll also discover the sex of the baby. The scan date also happens to fall on the same day as our 4th wedding anniversary, and I would really like to do something nice to celebrate the wonderful time we've had together as husband and wife, subject to the scan going positively of course 

So finally on to my question. I would like to plan something for my wife for the evening. Budget is very small due to our upcoming break away. But more importantly I want my daughter to be involved in the plans for the anniversary.

The obvious idea would be to book a hotel for the evening, but trying to find somewhere reasonable in London (during the Olympics) is nigh on impossible, not least a family-friendly hotel.

So I wonder if this community would be kind enough to welcome me to these forums with some ideas or suggestions on what I could do to celebrate our anniversary and hopefully start towards a more positive end to the year.

My only real requirement is I would like to get out of the house rather than doing something at home, but I'm open to all suggestions.

Thanks in advance, and sorry for the rambling introduction


----------



## HusbandX (Jul 13, 2012)

Really? No suggestions at all? Guess I'll have no one to blame when I strike out then


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I would suggest you scratch the hotel idea. You could plan a picnic at a park.. that way you both can enjoy a little walk, fresh air, and if there are ducks... enjoy showing your daughter how to feed the ducks. That wouldd be the family part. Now what you could do for her is, if she likes flowers, either get her a single flower or a dozen... orrrr you could buy her a potted plant that flowers... or a fern and suprise her with it along with a romantic card or poem... or just tell her something sweet to go along with it. 

If she isn't into plants.. then get her something she has shown interest in. Its not expensive but its meaningful... then you two could probably end the night with a little bedroom fun after your daughters asleep... that's one suggestion... lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

I think given you are just coming off of a week away and a hotel stay, that part is unnecessary. I think it would be incredibly romantic, if you have dinner out at a very nice restaurant (include your daughter all dressed up) and you and your daughter get there ahead of time and make arrangements with the waiter (waitress) get her 4 gifts, one traditional, one modern (based on the list) and one your daughter picks and one just from you... give them to the waiter(ress) to have brought out with each part of the meal, one with drinks, dinner, dessert and the bill, (as an example) and a rose for each year you have been married. THat would be incredibly romantic. Then find a sitter to keep your daughter for the night and just have a night in with a massasge and movie and pleasing night just you and your wife. Smaller budget (hotel expense covers the gifts and flowers) 
My husband did this on my birthday one year... it's one I will NEVER forget. (Also you can have your daughter hide the flowers, and with each gift have your daughter give her the flower each time!)


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

That's an awesome idea live!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HusbandX (Jul 13, 2012)

Great ideas both, many thanks. 

Gaia, I tend to do those things quite frequently with my wife and daughter (she loves animals, so park & farm are her favourite places to go), so will probably skip that suggestion. Also, the last time I bought her a potted plant, it died quicker than if my daughter was looking after it  Flowers are always a win though. I'm desperately trying to remember her favourite flowers as I type, bad husband! 

livelaugh, I think the restaurant idea is a good one. Our daughter has a strict bedtime routine and is in bed by 7:30 each night, so there's no reason why we can't go for an early dinner and then have a romantic evening home together once she's in bed. Gift idea is great too


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

HusbandX said:


> Great ideas both, many thanks.
> 
> Gaia, I tend to do those things quite frequently with my wife and daughter (she loves animals, so park & farm are her favourite places to go), so will probably skip that suggestion. Also, the last time I bought her a potted plant, it died quicker than if my daughter was looking after it  Flowers are always a win though. I'm desperately trying to remember her favourite flowers as I type, bad husband!
> 
> livelaugh, I think the restaurant idea is a good one. Our daughter has a strict bedtime routine and is in bed by 7:30 each night, so there's no reason why we can't go for an early dinner and then have a romantic evening home together once she's in bed. Gift idea is great too


I have to give credit where credit is due, the gift idea my husband came up with years ago, I just adjusted it to fit your situation  
Oh and if you can't remember her favorite flower, have a talk with your daughter about flowers, or get a book, and show her some, and say, you need to find out Mommy's favorite.... then later, ask her if she found out (but don't tell her you forgot!) And don't tell her, her part in the plan till you get there, or she will spill the beans


----------



## HusbandX (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice idea, but my daughter will only turn 2 in a week's time so not quite ready to use as a pawn in saving my poor memory


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

lol well it was a thought! Well then you are going to have to figure it out, do some digging, ask her mother or best friend, or ask her yourself!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

You could take her to a flower shop and see which one she fawns over the most.... lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HusbandX (Jul 13, 2012)

Lol, I'm sure I'll work something out. I've managed ring sizes, bra sizes and other personal things before without her (genuinely) catching on, flowers shouldn't be too difficult.

Thanks again both for all suggestions. Might update this thread after 17th if all goes well (or more so if it doesn't)


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

We look foreward to your update! Good luck and your welcome! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HusbandX (Jul 13, 2012)

Just an update, and so I don't forget AGAIN. I managed to discretely extract that giant daisies are her favourite flowers


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Start the day with flowers.

ok so the picnic is out... so out to an early dinner... 

Get her a charm bracelet. If you only have the money for the bracelet and one charm get a charm for this anniversary. If you can afford more get one charm for each year of marriage and one for your daughter. 

Now you have a gift that you can add to with every occasion.  When your new baby is born, give her a birth charm. Each anniversary a new charm. And so forth.

If you look around you might be able to get a sterling bracket and at least one charm fairly inexpensively. 

The bracelet can become a record of your marriage and family for her that she can ware.

Topaz is the stone for the 4th anniversary.


----------



## HusbandX (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas EleGirl


----------

